# CCOs in New York?



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry if this the wrong forum, move if neccessary

Are there any CCOs in NYC? If so where? and is it in Manhattan? Also will there be any open from 17th-21st december??

TIA!

ooo yeah is there any CCOs in England (UK)? and where are those?


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 22, 2006)

hi, there are several outlets in new york area. you can go to this page for more info:

http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/indexob.cgi

just search new york or any other US state you like. you can get the stores number there too and give them a call to make sure they're open at that specific time. hth!


----------

